# This darn wind. Hope this helps.



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks, my DOD computer just shut down on me!


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep, that gives me the urge to spear something.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Crab Man said:


> Yep, that gives me the urge to spear something.


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow , I surrender but you better frisk me for weapons anyway


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Are those split fins?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW !:thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Lovely:thumbsup:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dive boy dive... lol


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I wanna do my part to help!!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Spearfishing, it's a team sport!

Thanks marmidor.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> Spearfishing, it's a team sport!
> 
> Thanks marmidor.


Haha glad I could help! Here's a few more!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I love optical illusion photos! If you stare at these photos long enough, you can start to see a speargun! :thumbup:


----------



## Parrothead0629 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## czoom (Jan 29, 2012)

Hot Spear Fishing Girls thread?


----------

